# My cross process with junk cam



## mysteryscribe (Mar 30, 2007)

the film is konica (so called) pro slide film.  Processed c41.... setup low contrast for lazer color printing experiments....

Camera was a 250 polaroid alum frame with a fixed focus 4.5 about 130mm lens from a 30's model 116 senior camera.  It is fixed focus because the front element is frozen in place.  I just discovered it is also now permenantly fogged for some reason.  The back is a graflex 6x7 roll film back.  Its like like the johnny cash song about the caddy stolen from gm a piece at a time over several years.

anyway since you gave me the idea tought i would drop it off.... Negs by Eckards drugs store..


----------



## terri (Mar 30, 2007)

For a junk cam, I'd say it turned out pretty well! :thumbup: The lens is definitely a mite soft. I really like these muted soft colors. 

Good to see you posting again, Sir Charles. :salute:


----------



## skyonfire (Mar 30, 2007)

That's pretty neat. I always look forward to your posts because I know that they are going to be different from what most people do and that difference makes them so much more interesting!

Amy


----------

